# Some of my favorite pieces.



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

These pieces will all probably go home with someone else tomorrow so I figured I better show them off now. Most of these came from scrap pieces of wood that most people would never look twice at. Enjoy and thanks for looking.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Bob The Shroom Man Strikes again.....COOL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like you are using walnut and spalted maple on some of those, well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Really nice pieces Bob. I can remember a day when scraps would go out he door now they make some awful nice turnings.:lol:


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

great way to put good scraps to use.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Well done!! It's amazing what can be done with very small pieces.
To me, that last pic looks like a wooden clam.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys, much appreciated.

The "clam" is from a piece of firewood a friend saved for me. Was a twisted rotten mess, cut it into pieces and decided to see what the wood wanted to be and that was the result. Still have 3 more pieces of it, might consider segmenting them together. You just never know what is actually hidden in a piece of wood till you start taking the layers off.  :no: :lol:


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

More good pieces of art! i admire your skill.


----------



## linemanvic (Sep 24, 2010)

Cool idea for scraps.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Vic, kind of ironic that this would resurface now since my better half found a use for the scraps even I would throw away. I took a couple boxes of cut offs from my shop camping with us to use as fire kindling, she found some thin slices of burl in the boxes and decided they would look good as a necklace and maybe a pair of earrings. The rest is history, I'll get some pics up in a couple days. Oh, BTW she has an idea for the sawdust too now. :wacko: :lol:


----------



## Oakenrealm (May 13, 2011)

biscobob said:


> These pieces will all probably go home with someone else tomorrow so I figured I better show them off now. Most of these came from scrap pieces of wood that most people would never look twice at. Enjoy and thanks for looking.


You have inspired me to try some small turnings.

As this thread points out, there are no scraps in woodworking. When I finally decide no further use can be made of some pieces, they end up in the wood stove (yes it does get cool enough to use one in Texas) or if it is a tasty species, it becomes smoking wood for our outdoor ceramic cooker. Recently some white oak and pecan scraps have been used with excellent results.

After seeing your post, there will be less wood for smoking meat.


----------

